# Hello everyone,  im s newbie here so please bear with me .



## Tonybsmokin (May 19, 2020)

Hi  Y'all,  I'm a meat eater, hope that's ok. Thinking about purchasing a smoker . I've used brinkman charcoal smokers and a meco electric  smokers. I currently own a genesis 3 weber gas grill  and a weber charcoal grill . I'm wanting a smoker that doesn't take up much room , because I'm running out of room.  Maybe a vertical.  Any suggestions would be deeply appreciated


----------



## meskc (May 19, 2020)

Are you looking for pellet, electric, or gas smoker? What is you price range?


----------



## Tonybsmokin (May 19, 2020)

I'm thinking up to around  $400.00 . Was thinking electric but after reading reviews maybe propane. I need something big enough to cook 4 slabs of ribs , or a full brisket.  Maybe even 2 pork butts


----------



## crazymoon (May 19, 2020)

A good starter smoker is a Masterbuilt Electric smoker


----------



## Tonybsmokin (May 19, 2020)

I'm not sure I want a starter , I'm thinking once I get one I want to keep it for awhile . And not go through the ( I wish I would have  got something  different first ). I have looked at the pit boss 5 , but the reviews aren't as good as I hoped


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (May 19, 2020)

Welcome aboard and I too recommend the MES, Ive used mine for a few years and couldnt be happier


----------



## meskc (May 19, 2020)

I started with the mes40 just upgraded to a vertical pellet smoker.  I liked the mes but like the pellet better.


----------



## Tonybsmokin (May 19, 2020)

What pellet smoker did you get? I'm thinking the pb 5 . I have a friend  that has one and never had a problem.   I do like the electric smokers that have 2 doors as well.  Put I dont think they are pellets,  I believe chips.


----------



## meskc (May 19, 2020)

I got the louisiana grills vertical smoker at costco.  It is the same as the pit boss series 7.  I have done several cooks on it and have had no issues. Temps run pretty close to the set temp.  If you have any questions just pm me glad to answer any you have


----------



## Tonybsmokin (May 19, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## Winterrider (May 19, 2020)

Lot of MES users on here that have had their units for many many years, myself included. Some have done modifications and others very few to get it where they like for operation.  An electric is going to be cheaper to operate. Good luck on your decision.


----------



## Tonybsmokin (May 19, 2020)

Thank you, may I ask ,do you get the smoke level you want and does the MES give you the smoke ring and the bark?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 19, 2020)

Smoke ring is almost non existent with electric or propane...  

You say you have a weber charcoal grill... what size ? The Weber's work awesome for smoking...  If you do a search you'll find MANY of the members use the 22" kettel to smoke with...


----------



## meskc (May 19, 2020)

With the mes you will not get a smoke ring. You can get good smoke flavor and bark.  With the pellet i get the ring and smoke i like. With the pellet the higher the temp the less smoke you get.  Some put a lit pellet tube in to get more smoke. You can also just smoke at a lower temp for a few hours then turn the temp up on the pellet. You can also use stronger smoke wood pellets  like 100% hickory. On the mes many have done a mailbox mod  with the amazn maze with pellets to extend the smoke time. If you just use the regular chip tray you will need to add chips about every hour.  I did the mailbox mod and it did well.  Just more items to deal with. I had the mes for years before getting the new pellet this spring.  Hope this helps. If you have more questions just ask.


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 19, 2020)

I, too, would recommend the MES.  I've had a MES 30, with upgrades, for years and love it.  Judging from what you want to cook in it, I'd say a MES 40 would work nicely.  I've added the mailbox mod with an AMNPS (pellet tray) for plenty of smoke.  No smoke ring, but they're just for looks anyway.
If I ever get a *second* smoker, it will be a Weber Smokey Mountain.  No question about that.  But the MES will still be my primary.
Gary


----------



## Tonybsmokin (May 19, 2020)

Not sure what size it is off hand,  I think it's the biggest kettle they have . It's not black is more of a copper color


----------



## Tonybsmokin (May 19, 2020)

meskc said:


> With the mes you will not get a smoke ring. You can get good smoke flavor and bark.  With the pellet i get the ring and smoke i like. With the pellet the higher the temp the less smoke you get.  Some put a lit pellet tube in to get more smoke. You can also just smoke at a lower temp for a few hours then turn the temp up on the pellet. You can also use stronger smoke wood pellets  like 100% hickory. On the mes many have done a mailbox mod  with the amazn maze with pellets to extend the smoke time. If you just use the regular chip tray you will need to add chips about every hour.  I did the mailbox mod and it did well.  Just more items to deal with. I had the mes for years before getting the new pellet this spring.  Hope this helps. If you have more questions just ask.


Thank you


----------



## Tonybsmokin (May 19, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> I, too, would recommend the MES.  I've had a MES 30, with upgrades, for years and love it.  Judging from what you want to cook in it, I'd say a MES 40 would work nicely.  I've added the mailbox mod with an AMNPS (pellet tray) for plenty of smoke.  No smoke ring, but they're just for looks anyway.
> If I ever get a *second* smoker, it will be a Weber Smokey Mountain.  No question about that.  But the MES will still be my primary.
> Gary


Thsnks Gary


----------

